# Moonwalk 37 years ago!!



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Does it seem that long ago that men first walked on the Moon.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well it was 36 years ago, but yah it was that long ago (The mission was Apollo 11 with Armstrong, a month or so after I was born). I had shirt's made up for the 30th anniversary (I was big into the space program back then)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

<< Well it was 36 years ago >>


OOOPPS!! Senility is Tranparent to the User...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's awful being on the downhill side of the future.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I consider myself (and most of us) to be part of the luckiest generation in history.

As a child, I flew to Europe in a DC-7 and I lived to see a supersonic transatlantic airliner.

I grew up during the space race and saw the first man walk on the moon.

I saw the changing of a millenium.

I lived through the excitment of getting that first color TV (which cost my dad about 20% of his income for an entire year).

My first car had a 455 cubic inch V-8 and I could cruise all night and talk to the girls because cars didn't have airconditioning and kids drove with the windows down.

I bought a Corvette when an average Joe could still afford to buy a Corvette.

What an age to live in!

Will future generations think themselves lucky to grow up when they did? I hope so but life seems a little dull these days.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know about dull, but it sure is freaking expensive, especially if you are looking for a house


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Brent Gair said:


> I consider myself (and most of us) to be part of the luckiest generation in history.
> 
> ...........I lived to see a supersonic transatlantic airliner.
> 
> ...


You're (and the rest of us!) living in the golden age that they'll go on about in the future.

'Legends tell of manned moon missions and supersonic flight and cheap widely available SF model kits, it's all now a lost technology'

Sad realy that this stuff has not developed further...

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ratmaster2000 said:


> I don't know about dull, but it sure is freaking expensive, especially if you are looking for a house


 Heh. Just got my tax assessment for this year. I paid $156,000 for my house in 1992. Today it's worth just a few hundred bucks shy of $400k :freak:


----------

